# cl america



## jeno (Jun 30, 2007)

has anyone heard of cl america hand bags is this a real brand or is it just a name given to stolen designs say like coach ....

cuz i just bought a hand bag by this name if its not a real brand name im gonna chuck the purse


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 30, 2007)

Why chuck it?

You don't support knock-off designers or simply because it's not a brand name?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 30, 2007)

It is not a name brand, it is a knock off, but why throw it away?


----------



## jeno (Jun 30, 2007)

i dont know i kind of feal its like cheeting people its like look at my bag its from this brand..... when it really isnt

if it were a normal bag i would keep it but it has a name and design thats not theirs in the first place .........anyways my sister wants the bag so i'll just give it her.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

ok. weird that you would buy it though if you had issues about it?


----------



## jeno (Jun 30, 2007)

when i bought it the guy said that the bag was a real brand i went online and couldnt find cl america bags except on ebay they had lots of bags that were just stolen designs like instead of Lv it was cL but the same design of the Lv hand bags .


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2007)

okay, so you feel kinda cheated and that's normal, but if i like the bag i don't really care if it's the real thing or not. not that i want to criticise, but i think buying a bag just for the brand tag is kinda stupid. but yeah, if that's what motivated you in buying the bag in the first place that would sure piss me off !


----------



## jeno (Jul 1, 2007)

noooo i like the bag but im bugged cuz the guy said it was the real thing


----------

